# κάθετος και κατακόρυφος



## nickel (Aug 21, 2012)

Στο λήμμα *κάθετος* του ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει μια σημείωση από την οποία αντιγράφω τη μισή, το κομμάτι που με ενδιαφέρει εδώ:

*κάθετος - κατακόρυφος*
Συχνά χρησιμοποιείται λανθασμένα το _κάθετος_ αντί τού _κατακόρυφος_. Το σωστό είναι ότι το _κάθετος_ δηλώνει σχέση, τη σχέση που υπάρχει ανάμεσα στην κατακόρυφη και την οριζόντια (ευθεία) γραμμή· προϋποθέτει δηλ. δύο στοιχεία. Άρα, όταν δεν δηλώνει τέτοια σχέση, αντί τού _κάθετος_ πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται η λ. _κατακόρυφος_: _Σημειώθηκε κατακόρυφη πτώση / άνοδος τής αξίας των μετοχών στο Χρηματιστήριο_ (όχι _κάθετη πτώση_!). 

Τέτοια σημείωση δεν θυμάμαι να είχα δει σε κάποιο παλιότερο βοήθημα, αλλά την είδα πρόσφατα στο _Ψάχνω την κατάλληλη λέξη_. Αντιγράφω πάλι το κομμάτι που με ενδιαφέρει εδώ:

Το *κάθετος* αναφέρεται (κυριολεκτικά) σε μια ευθεία, η οποία, όταν τέμνει μιαν άλλη ευθεία, σχηματίζει με αυτήν τέσσερις ορθές γωνίες (κάθετες μεταξύ τους μπορεί να είναι και δύο επίπεδες επιφάνειες ή αντικείμενα που μοιάζουν με ευθείες γραμμές):_ Ένα ορθογώνιο τρίγωνο έχει δύο πλευρές του κάθετες μεταξύ τους. Οι τοίχοι ενός δωματίου είναι κάθετοι προς το δάπεδο του. Η οδός Βενιζέλου είναι κάθετη προς την οδό Τσιμισκή._ *κατακόρυφος* είναι αυτός που ακολουθεί τη διεύθυνση του νήματος της στάθμης, αυτός που τέμνει σε ορθές γωνίες το επίπεδο του ορίζοντα:_ κατακόρυφος βράχος, κατακόρυφη πτώση ενός αντικειμένου._ Το επίθετο_ κατακόρυφος_ χρησιμοποιείται και μεταφορικά, για το χαρακτηρισμό μεγάλης και απότομης αύξησης ή μείωσης:_ Σημειώθηκε κατακόρυφη άνοδος των τιμών καθώς πλησιάζουν οι γιορτές. Η πτώση των τιμών στο χρηματιστήριο ήταν κατακόρυφη αυτή την εβδομάδα. _Η_ πτώση_ λοιπόν ενός αντικειμένου δεν είναι_ κάθετη (κάθετη_ προς τι; σε τι;) αλλά_ κατακόρυφη._ 


Το πρώτο μου σχόλιο: *Ξεκολλήστε και σταματήστε να ενοχοποιείτε τον κόσμο χωρίς λόγο*. 
Επεξήγηση: Όλος ο κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί το επίθετο *κάθετος* και το ουσιαστικό *η κάθετος* με όλες τις σημασίες και όλοι καταλαβαίνουν, όταν δεν προσδιορίζεται σχέση με κάτι άλλο, ότι μιλάμε για κάθετο προς τον ορίζοντα, κάθετο προς κάποια νοητή ή μη οριζόντια γραμμή. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι; Αν σας πω ότι η οθόνη μου έχει κάθετες γραμμές, ξέρετε πώς είναι, δεν ξέρετε; Αν ένα πουκάμισο έχει κάθετες ρίγες, είναι κάθετες προς το οριζόντιο κόψιμο του πουκαμίσου. Αν οι τιμές σημειώσουν κάθετη ή κατακόρυφη πτώση, η πτώση είναι απότομη, δηλαδή είναι μεγάλη σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, και, αν πρέπει να την οπτικοποιήσετε, θα είναι κάπως έτσι \ και μόνο κατακόρυφη με τη γεωμετρική σημασία δεν είναι γιατί υπάρχει η συντεταγμένη του χρόνου (εικόνα). 

Εδώ μπορείτε να σταματήσετε και να μη ζαλιστείτε άλλο με τις υπερβολές του είδους «όχι _κάθετη πτώση_». 

Αν πάντως θέλετε να βασανιστείτε:

Η λέξη _κατακόρυφος_ μπήκε στη γλώσσα μας το 1843 για να αποδώσει τη γαλλική _vertical_, από το _vertex_ = κορυφή, ζενίθ.

Ο Βυζάντιος στο Γαλλοελληνικό του 1892 δεν είναι σίγουρος ακόμα για τη λέξη και τη βάζει σε παρένθεση:
*vertical, ale* [vertex], επ. (Κατακόρυφος), κάθετος επί οριζοντίου γραμμής, ορθός. Ligne verticale, la verticale, η κάθετος επί του ορίζοντος γραμμή.
Σε παλιότερα γαλλοελληνικά λεξικά, η _ligne verticale_ ήταν σκέτη «κάθετος».

Οι Αγγλοσάξονες μάς λένε απλώς να μη χρησιμοποιούμε την _κατακόρυφο_ (_vertical_) όταν αναφερόμαστε στην κάθετο σε κεκλιμένο επίπεδο:

*perpendicular and vertical
*A few words now as to terms. The boy is often confused in determining the difference between perpendicular and vertical. There is a pronounced difference. Vertical means up and down. It is on a line in the direction a ball takes when it falls straight toward the center of the earth. The word perpendicular, as usually employed in astronomy, means the same thing, but in geometry, or in drafting, or in its use in the arts it means that a perpendicular line is at right angles to some other line. Suppose you put a square upon a roof so that one leg of the square extends up and down on the roof, and the other leg projects outwardly from the roof. In this case the projecting leg is perpendicular to the roof. Never use the word _vertical_ in this connection.
http://chestofbooks.com/home-improv...-For-Boys/Drawing-And-Its-Utility-Part-6.html


Ορολογία:
vertical alignment = κατακόρυφη ευθυγράμμιση
vertical circle = (αστρον.) κάθετος κύκλος, κατακόρυφος κύκλος (κάθε μέγιστος κύκλος της ουράνιας σφαίρας που διέρχεται από το ζενίθ και το ναδίρ)
vertical axis = κατακόρυφος άξονας
vertical displacement = κατακόρυφη μετατόπιση
vertical mobility = (κοινων.) κάθετη κινητικότητα
vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) aircraft = αεροσκάφος κάθετης αποπροσγείωσης
vertical integration = κάθετη ολοκλήρωση, καθετοποίηση
καθετοποιημένη παραγωγή = vertically integrated production
vertical angles = κατακορυφήν γωνίες (κατά κορυφήν γωνίες)
perpendicular plane = κάθετο επίπεδο
the Perpendicular style = (αρχιτ.) κατακόρυφος ρυθμός (ο γοτθικός ρυθμός, στην Aγγλία, στον οποίο κυριαρχούν οι κατακόρυφες γραμμές)
κάθετη εφόρμηση = dive, nosedive
αεροπλάνο κάθετης εφόρμησης (στούκα) = dive bomber
η κατακόρυφος (στη γυμναστική) = handstand

Στο ΛΚΝ η μεταφορική σημασία καταγράφεται χωρίς υστερίες:
*β.* (μτφ.) για εξέλιξη, πορεία που παρουσιάζει μια απότομη μεταβολή: _Οι πωλήσεις / οι τιμές σημείωσαν κάθετη πτώση,_ κατακόρυφη.



ΥΓ. Στο νήμα για την _μπάρα_ είχαμε ασχοληθεί ακροθιγώς με το θέμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2012)

Πολύ καλογραμμένο, ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να μην σημειώσω ότι στο νήμα για τις καθέτους (και όχι μπάρες) υιοθετείς δυο μέτρα και σταθμά. Από την μία θεωρείς ότι τα μαθηματικά και η αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα δεν θα πρέπει να σκοτίζουν την γλώσσα και την συνήθεια της γλώσσας, άρα μια χαρά είναι η κάθετος αντί κατακόρυφος, που συνηθίζεται άλλωστε στην καθομιλουμένη εδώ και αιώνες, κι από την άλλη δεν δέχεσαι το "κάθετος" αντί "μπάρα", γιατί δεν είναι πραγματική κάθετος, παρότι συνηθίζεται στην καθομιλουμένη εδώ και... ας πω δεκαετίες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει «δεν δέχομαι». Κατέθεσα τις προτιμήσεις μου. Εδώ δεν αμφισβήτησα τη χρήση της _κατακορύφου_: είπα να αφήσουμε να ζήσει η _κάθετος_ στις χαλαρές χρήσεις έξω από την αυστηρότητα της επιστήμης (που μια χαρά ζει ήδη, δεν έχει ανάγκη από εμάς· απλώς να μην ενοχοποιούμε τον κόσμο). Ωστόσο, επειδή η _κάθετος_ / η _κάθετη γραμμή_ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να δηλώσει την κατακόρυφη (|) (ιδού σε σχολικά βιβλία) προτιμώ για την πλάγια γραμμή (/) τον όρο _(πλάγια) μπάρα_ (όπως τον προτιμά και το ΛΝΕΓ) για να είμαι σαφέστερος. Απλό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2012)

Απλό είναι, αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά.:)

Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις έχεις: α) παγιωμένες χρήσεις, β) σε μη κυριολεκτικές έννοιες και γ) που μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν σύγχυση -υποτίθεται-, επειδή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν και για κάτι άλλο, που είναι κυριολεκτικό. Εγώ λέω κάθετος, ανάστροφη κάθετος και κατακόρυφος, πάντως. Το δε εν λόγω συμβολάκι είναι σπάνιο. Και για τις δυο έννοιες ισχύουν τα ίδια ακριβώς πράγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

Αν και προσπαθώ να τηρώ την αυστηρή χρήση, υπάρχουν δύο τουλάχιστον περιπτώσεις που η παγιωμένη χρήση δεν θα αλλάξει στον αιώνα τον άπαντα: Η μία περίπτωση είναι στο σκάκι {ε, θα άφηνα τέτοια ευκαιρία;} όπου η σκακιέρα διαχωρίζεται σε κάθετες γραμμές (αυτές που οδηγούν από τον έναν αντίπαλο στον άλλο και είναι βαφτισμένες με γράμματα) και οριζόντιες (αυτές που είναι... κάθετες στις κάθετες ;) και ονομάζονται με αριθμούς). Η άλλη, στα σταυρόλεξα, όπου παρά τη διάδοση των σκανδιναβικών κ.λπ. παραλλαγών τους τα τελευταία χρόνια, δεν έπαψαν να υπάρχουν τα κλασικά, με τους ορισμούς οριζοντίως και καθέτως (άντε, οριζόντια και κάθετα), δηλαδή across και down, αντίστοιχα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2012)

@Helle, η παρουσίασή σου αδικεί αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω. Το _κάθετος_ στις διατυπώσεις που αναφέρω σ' αυτό το νήμα δεν προκαλεί παρεξηγήσεις. Το _κάθετος_ σε σχέση με την μπάρα ενδέχεται να προκαλέσει. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι αυτό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2012)

Μα γιατί να προκαλέσει παρεξήγηση; Όλος ο κόσμος καταλαβαίνει το "/" με το "κάθετος". Το άλλο συμβολάκι είναι σπάνιο. Η ΕΛΕΤΟ πάλι λέει "πλαγία" και "λαιοπλαγία". Δεν έχω καταλάβει σε ποιον κόσμο ζουν τα μέλη της ΕΛΕΤΟ, πάντως δεν είναι η Ελλάδα του 2012.

Με την διατύπωσή σου εδώ δεν διαφωνώ, τα παραδείγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα (εκτός απ' αυτό με το πουκάμισο). Υπάρχουν όμως χρήσεις που η κάθετος είναι παραπλανητική, όπως π.χ. όταν μιλάμε για τοίχους.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Απλό είναι, αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά.:)
> 
> Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις έχεις: α) παγιωμένες χρήσεις, β) σε μη κυριολεκτικές έννοιες και γ) που μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν σύγχυση -υποτίθεται-, επειδή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν και για κάτι άλλο, που είναι κυριολεκτικό. Εγώ λέω κάθετος, ανάστροφη κάθετος και κατακόρυφος, πάντως. Το δε εν λόγω συμβολάκι είναι σπάνιο. Και για τις δυο έννοιες ισχύουν τα ίδια ακριβώς πράγματα.


Ο Hellegennes διατύπωσε αυτολεξεί και τις δικές μου σκέψεις, τις οποίες άλλωστε είχα πει στον (κωφεύοντα) nickel και στο αποκεί νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2120-%CE%97-%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%B1&p=21758&viewfull=1#post21758. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2012)

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα εσύ να συντάσσεσαι με τον Hellegennes και εγώ με τον Μπαμπινιώτη και το ΛΚΝ: 

μπάρα 1 [...] 2. (τυπ.) κάθετη ή πλάγια γραμμή που χρησιμοποιείται ως διαχωριστικό: _Μονή / διπλή μπάρα_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα εσύ να συντάσσεσαι με τον Hellegennes και εγώ με τον Μπαμπινιώτη και το ΛΚΝ:
> 
> μπάρα 1 [...] 2. (τυπ.) κάθετη ή πλάγια γραμμή που χρησιμοποιείται ως διαχωριστικό: _Μονή / διπλή μπάρα_.



Αντιστοίχως, νιώθω πολύ άνετα να διαφωνώ με τον Μπαμπινιώτη αλλά και με το πολύ έγκυρο ΛΚΝ, σε θέματα τεχνικά, που τα λεξικά αργούν πολύ να προσαρμοστούν. Ακόμα βλέπουμε φυλλομετρητές στον Μπαμπινιώτη.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα εσύ να συντάσσεσαι με τον Hellegennes και εγώ με τον Μπαμπινιώτη και το ΛΚΝ:
> 
> μπάρα 1 [...] 2. (τυπ.) κάθετη ή πλάγια γραμμή που χρησιμοποιείται ως διαχωριστικό: _Μονή / διπλή μπάρα_.


Ο ορισμός που δίνει το ΛΚΝ για την «μπάρα» (η οποία δλδ μπορεί να είναι κάθετη —χεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχε— ή πλάγια, μονή ή διπλή) δηλώνει απλούστατα —στον κάθε αμερόληπτο παρατηρητή— πως πρόκειται απλούστατα για υπερώνυμο της συγκεκριμένης κατηγορίας τυπογραφικών διακριτικών. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να πω «η πλάγια κάθετος» ή «η πλαγιοκάθετος». Μου φαίνεται οξύμωρο. Την έχω ακούσει όσες φορές την έχετε ακούσει εσείς συν είκοσι παραπάνω και δεν την έχω ακόμα χωνέψει. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν μπορώ να πω «η πλάγια κάθετος» ή «η πλαγιοκάθετος». Μου φαίνεται οξύμωρο.


Αν τότε σ' ακούσω ποτέ να λες ή να γράφεις «ακουστικό / ηχητικό φαινόμενο» θα με βρεις κάθετα κι αντιδιαμετρικά αντίθετο! :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν μπορώ να πω «η πλάγια κάθετος» ή «η πλαγιοκάθετος». Μου φαίνεται οξύμωρο. Την έχω ακούσει όσες φορές την έχετε ακούσει εσείς συν είκοσι παραπάνω και δεν την έχω ακόμα χωνέψει. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε;



Ό,τι επικαλείσαι το οξύμωρο κατά βούληση. Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνουμε.


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Ε, χμμμ, επί της διαδικασίας. Διότι «Ότι» είναι το σωστό, ίσως; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 23, 2012)

Μα αυτό είναι όλη η διασκέδαση... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2012)

Φτου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ότι επικαλείσαι το οξύμωρο κατά βούληση. Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνουμε.



Γύρω γύρω όλοι κάνουμε και κοινώς το πηδήξαμε το νήμα, αλλά έχω την ανάγκη να καταλάβω πού βλέπεις το «κατά βούληση». Πού έχω καταπιεί το οξύμωρο που με ενοχλεί στην «πλάγια κάθετο»; (Εκτός αν πάμε στο «ακουστικό φαινόμενο».)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2012)

Το οξύμωρο είναι ότι ονομάζεις κάθετο την κατακόρυφη, όταν η οριζόντιος είναι κάθετος στην κατακόρυφη. Εκεί δεν σε ενοχλεί. Σε ενοχλεί όμως όταν η πλάγια γραμμή λέγεται κάθετος. Το ένα το δικαιολογείς λόγω της χρήσης, το άλλο όχι. Αυτό είναι διάκριση. Καταθέτω μήνυση εκ μέρους της κατακορύφου, για ρατσιστική συμπεριφορά.

Quick question: _είναι μια κάθετη κατηφόρα στην Λαμπράκη_. Τι εννοώ;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 23, 2012)

Για να εκτονώσω την κατάσταση:)... μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων στη ναυπηγία


----------



## Elsa (Aug 23, 2012)

Σαν (ως) μηχανικός (αλλά και σαν γυναίκα, που έλεγε και η παλιά διαφήμιση ), προτιμώ σαφώς και επιμόνως την κατακόρυφη, όταν εννοώ «κάθετη στην οριζόντια». Και διορθώνω ευγενικά το «λάθος», όπου με παίρνει (στα παιδιά μου π.χ. :inno: )

Και η γνωστή άσκηση, ευτυχώς, λέγεται ακόμα κατακόρυφο:


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Η άσκηση λέγεται κατακόρυφος. Η κατακόρυφος.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 23, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Για να εκτονώσω την κατάσταση:)... μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων στη ναυπηγία



Μερακλήδικο μεταφραστικό λήμμα, αυτό το ναυπηγικό (και τα υπόλοιπα).


----------



## Elsa (Aug 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η άσκηση λέγεται κατακόρυφος. Η κατακόρυφος.


Εμείς στο δημοτικό, την λέγαμε «το κατακόρυφο».


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> η κατακόρυφος (στη γυμναστική) = handstand



Στο αρχικό κείμενο την είχα βάλει στο θηλυκό, πάντως. Ελπίζω να μην πειράζει.


Στα βιβλία του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου υπάρχει ωραίο κεφάλαιο με ορολογία του πλοίου:
http://www.pi-schools.gr/lessons/tee/maritime/FILES/biblia/biblia/naytikh_texni_a/kef02.pdf

Μήκος μεταξύ Καθέτων (Length Between Perpendiculars)
Είναι το μήκος ή η απόσταση που μετριέται μεταξύ της πλωριάς και της πρυμνιάς κάθετης. Αυτό το μήκος, ως στοιχείο του πλοίου, χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως σε υπολογισμούς διαγωγής και ευστάθειας του πλοίου, χωρίς να έχει άλλη πρακτική χρήση.


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Πλήρες όνομα της άσκησης, κατακόρυφος στήριξη. 
Πάει σετ με την αυχενική στήριξη (κεράκι) και την τριγωνική στήριξη (αυτό της γιόγκας με το κεφάλι)


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το οξύμωρο είναι ότι ονομάζεις κάθετο την κατακόρυφη, όταν η οριζόντιος είναι κάθετος στην κατακόρυφη.


Δεν το συνεχίζω, διότι προφανώς αυτά που έχω πει είναι πιο δύσκολα απ' όσο νόμιζα. Μόνο θα αξιοποιήσω μια πλάκα που γίνεται με τον δόκτορα. Όταν λέω «κάθετη κάτι», αυτός ρωτάει πειρακτικά: «Κάθετη σε τι;». Λέω «κάθετη πτώση», ρωτάει αυτός «κάθετη σε τι;». Λέτε «πλάγια κάθετος», ρωτάω εγώ «κάθετος σε τι;».



Hellegennes said:


> Quick question: _είναι μια κάθετη κατηφόρα στην Λαμπράκη_. Τι εννοώ;


Θα μπορούσα να σου πω τι εννοείς αν έλεγες: «Είναι μια κατηφόρα κάθετη στη Λαμπράκη».


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν το συνεχίζω, διότι προφανώς αυτά που έχω πει είναι πιο δύσκολα απ' όσο νόμιζα. Μόνο θα αξιοποιήσω μια πλάκα που γίνεται με τον δόκτορα. Όταν λέω «κάθετη κάτι», αυτός ρωτάει πειρακτικά: «Κάθετη σε τι;». Λέω «κάθετη πτώση», ρωτάει αυτός «κάθετη σε τι;». Λέτε «πλάγια κάθετος», ρωτάω εγώ «κάθετος σε τι;».



Κάθετος σε μια άλλη πλάγια γραμμή, προφανώς*, αν και δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα, γιατί εδώ το "κάθετος" σημαίνει "σχεδόν κάθετος", δηλαδή "σχεδόν κατακόρυφη". Δεν βλέπω μεγάλο τράβηγμα έννοιας στο "σχεδόν κάθετος", αν θυμηθούμε πόσο τέντωμα έννοιας έχουν φάει άλλες λέξεις, όπως π.χ. ο τρελός (από _*αυτός που τρέμει*_ έγινε _*ο παλαβός*_).


* _και συγκεκριμένα, κάθετος στην αριστερή διαγώνιο της οθόνης σε ανάλυση 5:4, σε πλάγια arial. Το κλασματικό σύμβολο μπορεί να είναι κάθετο στην διαγώνιο σε αναλύσεις μέχρι και 17:9, ανάλογα την γραμματοσειρά._



nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσα να σου πω τι εννοείς αν έλεγες: «Είναι μια κατηφόρα κάθετη στη Λαμπράκη».



Χαίρω πολύ. Τσιμπάω από τον ιστό:

"Έτρεχαν σαν μαντράχαλοι κατεβαίνοντας την Καλλιδρομίου στρήτ και παρολίγον ατύχημα γιατί βέβαια ένα τζιπ κατέβαινε απότομα την κάθετη κατηφόρα και ο σκύλος τραβούσε με πείσμα".

Εννοεί την κατηφόρα με μεγάλη κλίση ή μια κατηφόρα κάθετη στην Καλλιδρομίου; Φυσικά ξέρουμε και οι δυο τι εννοεί· αλλά, αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ψείρες, τότε είναι διφορούμενο.


----------

